# Anyway to remove chips/grooves from iron?



## Will

Just wondering if there was a way to remove some slight grooves/chips from the surface of an iron? I hit my pitching wedge yesterday off a lie close to a small creek and just under the surface were alot of small stones/pebbles that made some grooves and chips on the sole/leading edge of the club. I tried to smooth them down w/ just a rough sponge, but that didnt get deep enough I guess. Would sandpaper work and what grit? Would this mess anything up on the club? Thanks for the info.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Depending how deep the grooves are, you could try a Dremel tool with a find grit grinding tool, and some rubbing compound. Dont get carried away with the grinding. Finish off with some metal polish.


----------



## Will

I do have a dremel and thought about that, but Im not the most gentle person I know, and the chance of going a little crazy with it scared me away from that idea. I just used a metal file to get the worst down, some 400 grit sandpaper to finish smoothing it down and then a coarse just dish sponge to polish back up. Turned out better than I expected. You can of course still see the scratched areas, but they are now back to smooth. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## stevel1017

I use a whet stone to remove the raised parts, no way to get rid of the gouges though, I just live with those


----------

